# [solved]Gentoo -aplikacje po angielsku

## meron11

Mam wszystkie aplikacje po angielsku ;/ Poczytalem o  spolszczaniu gentoo i chyba jest  ok :

```
mer@netbook ~ $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL.utf8@euro

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.utf8

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

Mimo to mam aplikacje po angielsku...

// pomogło ,dzięki  :Very Happy: Last edited by meron11 on Sat Apr 09, 2011 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ajgor

Ustaw w make.conf

```
LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"
```

----------

